# (New Game)Iron Master's Raiders of Galath's Roost [OOC]



## Ironmaster (Sep 7, 2005)

_The peaceful land of Mistledale has been greatly troubled of late by raiding drow who strike on moonless nights and then retreat under cover of darkness.  Surrounded on three sides by the ancient forest of Cormanthor, the dale is  increasingly becoming a frontier where the interests of elves, humans, and drow clash.  Drow raids on the peaceful villages and farms of Mistledale have become downright commonplace of late, especially on moonless or overcast nights.  Mistledale is now at war._

This adventure focuses on Mistledale, in the Forgotten Realms, for four 1st level characters.  Players should not have any previous knowledge of the adventure.  If all goes well, the characters should end up at 2nd level, and the DM and Players can decide to continue with their characters at that point.  The DM would like to see something episodic come out of this, if possible.  Future adventures would center on The Dales, the Underdark, and possibly The North.  The current adventure begins during the Fall of 1371, just before the return of Bane and the Shades.

*Current Players*
Krug -- Liksa, Halfling Female Rogue 1st lvl
Ferrix -- Stor, Illuskan Male Fighter 1st lvl
Erudite -- Sparrowhawk Thramne, Chondathan Male Devotee (Clc0/Wiz0) of Mystra 1st lvl
Tenser42 -- Kelwan Ganak, Male Shield Dwarf Cleric of Gorm Gulthyn 1st lvl

*Thread Locations*
OOC General -- You are looking at it!  General questions should go here.
 Characters (OOC) over at the Rogues Gallery.  Character-related questions go here.
In-Character (IC)  to see the game in actual play.  In-character only!

*Waiting List*
D20Dazza
AmorSati
Hellspont

*Requirements:*
--Post daily (I can post daily weekdays, but do not guarantee my ability to post on weekends. Try to be able to do the same).
--Write with some semblance of grammar, punctuation, and legibility. 
--Be civil to others.
--Accept the rulings of the DM as final word.  I will listen, but you must accept that I am ultimately fair.

*What to do if you are interested:*
--Make a simple reply post to this thread.  Something along the lines of “Hey, I’d like to join” works fine.
--Do NOT post a detailed character concept.  Instead, simply state what type of character you would like to play (see Character section below first), like “Halfling Monk”.
--Wait for me to reply to you.  I will reply when I have 4 characters, so depending on how lively interest is in this game; it may take more or less than a few days.  Please be patient.
--When I have selected 4 players (and characters) I will make a reply post to this thread.  I will place on a waiting list anyone who was not selected, if you ask me on it.
--Once players are selected, I will post more on character creation (though see below).  You may be asked at this point to consider tweaking or changing you concept to ‘balance’ the party.

*Characters (do not actually do any of this yet, until I give the go-ahead):*
Source Material:  Players Handbook, Dungeon Masters Guide, Monster Manuals I-III, Fiend Folio, Monsters of Faerun, The Complete Series, Races of Stone, Races of the Wild, Magic of Faerun, The Players Guide to Faerun, Faiths and Pantheons, Races of Faerun.  Other material subject to approval (includes other WotC material and Dragon magazine.  Do not bring up third party material). 
Races: Standard PHB or Forgotten Realms subraces.  No races with a LA.  No drow.
Alignment: No evil characters.
Classes: PHB classes.
Ability Scores: 36 point buy OR 5d6 take highest 3 using the Grid Method at Invisible Castle (URL is http://invisiblecastle.com/statgen.py?a=grid, for an explanation of the Grid Method, go to http://invisiblecastle.com/help.py?p=grid_method)
Skills: All characters have Knowledge (home region) 2 Ranks for free.
Feats: Any from source material.  Sorcerers and Bards get Eschew Materials for free.
Prestige Classes: Any from source material.  A prestige class must complete three levels before taking a new one.  Subject to DM approval.  PM me if you have plans for a prestige class.
Money and Equipment: Maximum gold for a starting level one character.  Equipment from the PHB only to start.  Other equipment available after start.
FR Regions:  Characters should be from The Dales, regardless of race.  Those who have this area for their region get one of the regional feats (their choice) as a free bonus feat.  Bonus equipment as per the FR regions rules in the Players Guide to Faerun.  I can give you the information if you do not own that book.
Spells: Divine spellcasters must research anything not in the Players Handbook.  Anything not in the PHB is not common knowledge (it may not be rare, but it certainly is not standard for all spellcasters).  Players can access these spells through research, but not from getting spells simply for leveling up in a class, like the wizard.  Sorcerers are not so restricted.

*A Note:  *The party should fill out the basic roles required in a party. I may stipulate additional guidelines, but I can’t think of anything to add right now. Characters should be motivated to protect the interests of their homeland/The Dales.

*About the DM:  *I have many years of DND to my credit, as well as games like Feng Shui and Exalted.  I am looking for a PbP game since all of my regular FtF players have moved away or become to occupied with babies and jobs to play on a regular basis.


----------



## Ironmaster (Sep 7, 2005)

*Reserved...*

For Game Information

Regarding Participation:  Real life happens.  If you know you are going to be away from your game for more than a day or two, please email me or post to this thread (I prefer the email).  I will DMNPC your character until you return.  If you know you will be gone longer than a week or two, we need to work something else out together.
  If you drop off the planet, without a word, and your absence is longer than a few (2-3) days, I will automatically DMNPC your character for a short while.  If I still do not hear from you in a reasonable amount of time (a week or two), I will work something out myself, and solicit the next person from the waiting list.

DMNPCing a character: When I do this, I will make decisions for your character based on how you have played them, up until that point.  I will avoid overtly foolish or destructive behavior, edging towards conservate.  Please do not yell at me about how I ruined your character!  If you must step away from the game for a while, and we work this out together, if will be more to your liking.

Posting Behavior:
1.  Please post regularly.  It makes the game move more smoothly.
2.  Post meaningful content.  Make your post count, since this is a slow medium anyway.
3.  Do not presuppose a reaction from another character, or from the game world.  End your post in a way that leaves it open to interpretation.

Example: [Do Not Do This] _Berck moves forward and strangles the guard, easing his dead body to the floor_

Example: [Do this] _Berck attempts to move forward, throwing his arms so as to try to place the guard in a sleeper hold.  If he does so, he eases him to the floor and hides him behind a tapestry.  If he fails, he grunts out a curse to Tymora, and attempts to flee before any hue and cry is raised._


Example: [Do Not Do This] _Berck says *"Hey, let me in!"*  The guard agrees, too tired to care._

Example: [Do this] _Berck suggests *"Hey, let me in!"*  He hopes the guard is too tired to question his flimsy disguise._

4. Put all spoken dialog in "quotes" and *bold type* *"Like this"*

5.  When posting OOC, please start the section with 







*OOC:*





Game Flow (in general, this game works like a FtF game with no minis):
In the interest of allowing the game to flow at a reasonable pace, I am not going to go bananas over every tactical tid-bit in a combat encounter, nor count every coin spent (for this part, see post #2 Characters).  I will assume that you use whatever tactics you state you are using.  In a general melee, the assumption will be that anyone trying to flank will do so, if they can meet the conditions to do so.  If four characters are in a chaotic melee with eight orcs, two orcs can (not will) flank each character unless you take measures to do something about it.  This can be as simple as a reach weapon fighter stating he will block access to the wizard and take AoO against any who try to get by.  If he has initiative over the orcs, he will be able to position himself first to do so.  In essence, this is more like DND simply without miniatures (we've all done this, no?)

Because of this, you have extra freedom to act.  You can make reasonable assumptions about the combat environment (I grab a lantern off the tavern wall), or ask me if you are not sure (







*OOC:*


 are there any lanterns or sources of fire about?]).  Feel free to stunt (again, do not presume success) like this: Berck leaps up to the cave wall, attempting to walk up it and flip backwards, heels over shoulders, in order to flank the orc with the halfling.

Whenever you attempt to do anything that would require a roll, post the roll with your post like so:
example (1d20=8).  You must use the diceroller at invisible castle.  When rolling, you must use your username (not character name), and check the  checkbox " Format for EZBoard?".  This will allow you to cut and paste the html for the link.

As a general rule, when combat begins, I will roll initiative (on invisible castle) for you, so we do not waste a whole day just on that.  

If you make an attack, make all of your attack rolls, and all of your damage rolls, like so, in order:
axe attack 1 on orc leader (1d20+7=18); damage (1d12+3=4)
axe attack 2 on orc leader (1d20+2=5); damage (1d12+3=15)

If you have any questions on how to post, how the game will work, or how to use the die-roller, please post your question on this thread.


----------



## Ironmaster (Sep 7, 2005)

*Reserved...*

For Character Information (newest update as of Sept. 24, 2005: Summoning Spells (below))

_From an email sent out on 09-10-05 to the players:_

Okay, some of you have already started on your characters, but I did have a complaint about the Grid Method.  You CAN use it if you like, or 36 point buy, but heck, if you want to go 5d6 (3 highest) six times in any order you like.  GRID gives you some extra rolls, but less choice in assigning them, so I can see how you may not care for it if you like random rolls. 
That gives you three choices of how to do this.

Why so generous? Having looked at the stats for many NPCs in many sourcebooks, long ago, I realize that the designers did not start out with 28 point buy characters.  I want the PCs to be potential movers and shakers, not pot boys and serving girls.  Hence, the wacky phat ability scores.  BTW, if you do not like a roll, try again as many times as you care to, but only the last one counts.  Once you get something that fits your concept, stop.

Erudite suggested the use of Flaws.  I am not a fan of flaws, but not truly opposed to them, IF they make sense, AND actually make a difference either in the game mechanics or your playing behavior.  If you have Unearthed Arcana you may use the flaws there after
requesting permission for those flaws from me.  I am know of flaws in Dragon Magazine, but can't be bothered to look them up. If you want to use those, send me the information, the Dragon Magazine number, page number, etc.  If you want to make one up, base it on an existing flaw and send me the write up.  Again, I must approve any flaws before play.  I am quite sure the limit is two flaws, but if you can get away with using fewer, try to do so.

Equipment will be basic to start, PHB only, but as the game progresses, you will have access to almost anything, provided you can find it or make it.

If you do not have access to any material listed under Sources, let me know and I can provide you with the information. 
_End Email Excerpt_

*Additional Info*

Regional Bonus Equipment may NOT be sold prior to the start of the game.

*Important for spell casters!*
I am using the customized summoning rules found in Unearthed Arcana. For now, when you learn a Summoning Spell, you choose three (3) creatures of the appropriate type that you may summon.  When you gain access to a new spell level, you may add one (1) creature to any Summoning Spell you know.

Summoned creatures must fit a theme appropriate for the character.  Please run anything by me first.  Templates may be applied to creatures to expand the possible selections, decided on a case-by-case basis.

*Standard Character Sheet *(from Wizards Boards).  Please include all references for non-Core books after each particular item.  Page numbers are helpful.  For feats, please include how they were gained in (  ) after the feat name.  Use spoilers([sblock][/sblock]) to hide any lengthy lists.  

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Name 
Gender Race Class ??st lvl
Alignment

Str ?? -- (?? pts)<-- show pts if using the pointbuy system
Dex ?? -- (?? pts)
Con ?? -- (?? pts)
Int ?? -- (?? pts)
Wis ?? -- (?? pts)
Cha ?? -- (?? pts)

Hit Points ??
AC ??, Touch ??, Flat ??
Init +?? 
BAB +??, Grap +??
Speed ?? (base ??, load 0/33, armorcategory)
Fort +??, Ref +??, Will +??

+?? Melee, weaponname, 1d6+??, 20/x2
+??/+?? Melee, weaponname/weaponname, 1d6+??/1d6+??, 20/x2
+?? Ranged, weaponname, 1d6+??, 20/x2, 30'r 
+??/+?? Ranged, weaponname/weaponname, 1d6+??/1d6+??, 20/x2, 30'r

Sizecategory, ??'??" tall, ?? wt, ?? yrs old
Colortype hair, colortype eyes, tonetype skin

Speaks languagename, languagename, and languagename

+?? Skillname (4) 
+?? Skillname (4)
+?? Skillname (4) 
+?? Skillname (4acp) add acp if susceptible to armor penalties
+?? Skillname (2cc) add cc if cross classed
+?? Skillname (4 + 2cc) show multiclass ranks seperately
+0 Listen (0) 
+0 Spot (0)

Feats
-featname (optional brief summary here)
-featname (optional brief summary here)

Racename Traits
-brief summary
-brief summary
-brief summary

Classname Abilities
-brief summary
-brief summary
-brief summary

Classname Abilities
-brief summary of second class' abilities

--delete this section unless wizard, cleric, or druid--
Spells Prepared
0th- Spell1, Spell2 
1st- Spell1, Spell2 (D) if domain spell
2nd- Spell1, Spell2 (S) if specialization spell

--delete this section unless wizard--
Spellbook
0th- All cantrips
1st- Spell1, Spell2, Spell3

--delete this section unless sorceror or bard--
Spells Per Day ??|??/??/?? 
0th- Spell1, Spell2 
1st- Spell1, Spell2 

--delete this section unless psion, wilder, or psychic warrior--
Power Points ??
1st- Power1, Power2 (D) if discipline power
2nd- Power1, Power2 

--delete this section unless special things are listed--
Special 
List any special abilities or miscellaneous information that doesn't fit anywhere else on this character sheet. You can include animal companion stats, familiar's benefits and stats, horse/steed statistics, etc. 


Write a long paragraph of character background and history here. Try to take advantage of using this section to make your character interesting instead of just a "video-gamish" list of D&D statistics. But don't write so much that it makes people's eyes fall out, keep it focused and stick to the highlights.

Write a paragraph that describes the characters personality, manners, attitude, motivations, likes, desires, goals, aspirations, fears, habits, quirks, and similar things. Thinking about that stuff and writing it down will help you role-play much much better and your games will become more fun for you and everybody else playing with you. Who knows, your role-playing might help you win an Academy Award someday (riiiight).

Write out another paragraph with details describing the way your PC looks when first encountered. Make him/her unique enough so that your character isn't just another boring face in the crowd. Also be sure to describe all your clothing colors and materials so that everyone isn't walking around looking like perfect clones wearing duplicate copies of Adventurer Jumpsuit Outfit #9!!


Armor (worn, ??wt) ??gp optional
Robe (worn, ??wt) ??gp optionally continue for each item below
Outfitname (worn, ??wt)

Medium Weapon or item (belt left, ??wt) 
Medium Weapon or item (belt right, ??wt)
Tiny Weapon or item (belt front, ??wt) 
Tiny Weapon or item (belt rear, ??wt) 
Other items attached to belt (location, ??wt) 

Bow or Crossbow (left shoulder, ??wt) 
Quiver or Javelin Tube (right shoulder, ??wt)
Backpack (center back, ??wt)
Bedroll (below backpack, ??wt) 
Other items worn on back or shoulders (location, ??wt)

Headband, Hat, Helmet (head, ??wt)
Lenses or Goggles (eyes, ??wt)
Cloak, Cape, or Mantle (worn, ??wt)
Vest, Vestment, or Shirt (worn, ??wt)
Ring (left ??th finger, -wt) 
Ring (right ??th finger, -wt) 
Amulet, Brooch, Medallion, or Necklace (worn, ??wt)
Belt (worn, ??wt)
Gloves or Gauntlets (hands, ??wt) 
Bracers or Bracelets (wrists, ??wt)
Boots or Slippers (feet, ??wt)
Other minor accessories (location, ??wt)

Waterskin- water (backpack, ??wt) 
5 Torches (backpack, ??wt) 
Flint & Steel (backpack, ??wt)
Trail Rations- 1 days (backpack, ??wt)
Other backpack contents (backpack, ??wt)

Coins- ??gp, ??sp, ??cp (pouch, ??wt)
Gemname- ??gp (pouch, -wt)
Gemname- ??gp (pouch, -wt)
Other pouch contents (pouch, ??wt)

Remove any items from this sample list that the character doesn't have. Keep a blank line between the seperate categories (main clothing, belt things, shoulders/back, accessories worn, jewelry, backpack contents, pouch contents) to help organize the character.

The equipment listed should show where everything is usually carried during "hands-free" situations, such as when sitting in the tavern drinking an ale, or climbing up a rope in a dungeon, or carrying your unconscious companion's body back to town to be healed. Even though the character may typically carry certain equipment in his hands, writing your character sheet like this will help visualize where everything goes during any hands-free situations that come up.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Erudite (Sep 7, 2005)

Put me down for a human wizard.


----------



## Tenser42 (Sep 7, 2005)

Hi, I'd like to join this one as a dwarven cleric.


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 7, 2005)

I'm down for a human fighter.


----------



## Krug (Sep 7, 2005)

Halfling female Rogue, though human female Necromancer is interesting to me.


----------



## AmorFati (Sep 7, 2005)

I'd like to try for a female half-orc barbarian!


----------



## D20Dazza (Sep 7, 2005)

I'm not in any Realms games and have been looking for an excuse to buy the last couple of FR releases so I'll stick my hand up.

Half elf Sorcerer

Cheers

Daz


----------



## Guest 11456 (Sep 7, 2005)

Hey, I’d like to join! Half-Orc Druid or anything else that balances the party.

Tailspinner


----------



## Lazlow (Sep 7, 2005)

I'm interested - sounds like your party need a fine, upstanding Paladin to guide down the straight and narrow.  (Human, most likely)


----------



## DarkMaster (Sep 7, 2005)

Wouldn't mind playing an half-elf bard


----------



## Gray Shade (Sep 7, 2005)

Sounds like what you really need is TWO Paladins.  Lazlow's human, and my Elven.


----------



## Hellspont (Sep 7, 2005)

Hi!  I would be interested in playing either a human ranger or a human cleric of Shaundakul.


----------



## Ironmaster (Sep 7, 2005)

*The first four characters...*

Active Players  Proposed Character
Erudite  	   Put me down for a human wizard.
Tenser42  	 Hi, I'd like to join this one as a dwarven cleric.
Ferrix  	    I'm down for a human fighter.
Krug  	           Halfling female Rogue, though human female Necromancer is interesting to me.

This seems to give the iconic four...

These players should email me at ironmasterdm@yahoo.com ( I do not have PM at EN World) with their detailed character concepts before doing ANYTHING else.  I'm not asking for a huge story, just a few paragraphs about your character, what they do or don't do, etc.  You can also propose your character in game terms, including where you would like to go with your character, potential prestige classes, exceptions to the source material, etc.  I will make recommendations to you about fitting your character into place as well.  Remember that characters start in Mistledale, their home by birth or choice.

If your email addy is different from your EN World ID, please include your En World ID in the subject line of the email so I know what it is.  It is best to preface the subject line with "FR Game:"  You can also post to each other here, but do try to keep OOC knowledge to a minimum for now.  

Please also see post #2 and #3 regarding game information. I will update them periodically, so browse them.

The following will be placed on the waiting list *if they post that they would like to be included* on it...
AmorFati
D20Dazza
Tailspinner
Lazlow
DarkMaster
Gray Shade
Hellspont

Waiting list people will be asked, in order, if they would like to actively participate in the event that a player is unable to continue, or a character dies and is not returned to play.


----------



## D20Dazza (Sep 8, 2005)

Seems like the Realms and I are destined to never meet in PbP


----------



## Ironmaster (Sep 8, 2005)

Naw!  You are number 2 on the list.  A struggle in the dark shadows, a few sad cries, and the neat placement of a sharpened length of steel...presto.  Then you're in .


----------



## D20Dazza (Sep 8, 2005)

For the other guys sakes I hope it doesn't happen to soooon


----------



## AmorFati (Sep 8, 2005)

Ironmaster said:
			
		

> The following will be placed on the waiting list *if they post that they would like to be included* on it...
> AmorFati
> D20Dazza
> Tailspinner
> ...





Yeah, I'd be happy to be on the alternate/waiting list!


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 8, 2005)

Yay!  I'll e-mail you soon enough.


----------



## Hellspont (Sep 8, 2005)

Please place me on the alternate/waiting list.  I look forward to following this campaign in the Playing the Game forum.  Good luck!


----------



## Ironmaster (Sep 9, 2005)

D20Dazza, AmorFati, and Hellspont, you are all on the waiting list then.  I'll give the weekend to anyone else who would like to be added, then post the list in the game info post near the top on Sunday nite.

Ferrix, looking foward to hearing from you.  Please, by tomorrow morning at the latest!


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 9, 2005)

e-mail will be on the way shortly... i took the day off from work due to muscle spasms in my back... odd that for some reason that's a good thing.


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 9, 2005)

e-mail away.


----------



## Ironmaster (Sep 10, 2005)

Done.  Everyone should re-read the second and third post today, as some of it has been updated.


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 11, 2005)

Flaws can also be found here.


----------



## Krug (Sep 11, 2005)

_char removed_


----------



## Erudite (Sep 11, 2005)

Nice.  I did not know flaws were SRD.  I have some flaws listed HERE (http://boards1.wizards.com/showthread.php?p=6778070#post6778070) as well, from various Dragon Magazine issues.

Krug, did you see the part about re-rolling ability scores, taking the last one?  I did so under my character's name (Thramnë) at this link (http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?a=show&id=147581), and after a few times got Int 18(what I wanted), plus some other really high scores.  I almost feel guilty, but not quite.  I'm thinking monks and pallys would do well with this kind of ability score generation.

Does anyone have any ideas about getting the characters together, and so forth.  If they previously know each other, then we can discuss tactics ahead of time.  My character is from Mistledale, but has been away a few years, and is only just returning.  I'll put the rest of his sheet up later, most likely tomorrow.  (p.s., Krug, I do like that format).


----------



## Ironmaster (Sep 11, 2005)

Erudite, I think he used point buy, not dice rolling...I have to be a noodge, Krug, but when you have the time, convert your character sheet over.  I should  have mentioned the sheet earlier. My fault.

Guys do NOT post your characters here!  I will create a thread in the Rogues Gallery when I have received character sheets from everyone at my email, and approved them.  Then you can post them on that thread.  I will provide a link to you to that thread.  Also, very personal infomation does not have to be shared on that thread, but it is up to you if you want to do so.

Gotta Eat~IM


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 11, 2005)

I would definately like to work to make my character part of the history of the other characters, that way when we start off we're not having to do all the new meet and greet interaction.


----------



## Ironmaster (Sep 11, 2005)

Definitely a good idea, Ferrix.  The adventure is structured to avoid that problem as well, but it can only help if all four of you can tie the characters in as well.


----------



## Tenser42 (Sep 11, 2005)

Hi guys, I'm definitely up for incorporating others into a backstory.  I haven't written anything solid on how my character has ended up in Mistledale yet (he's a Shield Dwarf from the North), I think I've written like three backgrounds for this char and scrapped them, talk about writer's block.

So if anyone else is coming from the North (Silverymoon, Citadel Adbar, etc), then perhaps we could either know each other, or be traveling together to Mistledale.

I'm open to anything.


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 11, 2005)

My character will be coming from The North, although he'll be coming from the western side of the continent, or that's how I had it originally.  Coming down to Waterdeep, then over on the Black Road to Daggerfalls, and then into Mistledale.


----------



## Krug (Sep 11, 2005)

Female halfling, skilled with the warsling... out to defend Mistedale. Sorry my Faerun geography is only so so.


----------



## Erudite (Sep 11, 2005)

Hmm.  Thramnë is a native of Mistledale, but has been away for a few years, and is only just returning.  He could be returning from practically anywhere in western Faerun.  It would not be unusual for lone travelers to band together for protection when traveling along the Black Road, in particular if they spurn Zhent protection along the way.

They probably start their journey at Llork, a large town on the western end of the Black Road, situated along the valley of the River Grayflow.  Leaving Llork, which is overtly controlled by the Zhents, travelers ascend and pass through the Graypeak Mountains by using the Dawn Pass, heading east.  Skirting the Lonely Moor, they arrive at the great wastes of Anauroch, and after long weeks, leave the deserts to cross the northern tip of the Desertsmouth Mountains.  They quickly descend to the headwaters of the River Tesh, and the narrow valley that contains the only town in Daggerdale, Dagger Falls.  Here they might hear of trouble in Mistledale.  Thramnë would certainly have only more reason to head home, but might persuade people of proven character to accompany him to relieve the people of his home Dale.

The way to Mistledale would take them from Dagger Falls, across rugged hills of shrubs and thickets to Shadowdale.  From the current home of the Sage, a lesser road of greater danger leads along the northern banks of the River Ashaba through a mighty arm of the forest of Cormanthor, ancient home of elves.  The road leaves the forest and arrives from the northwest into Ashabenford, the largest settlement of Mistledale, surrounded on all but the west by ancient forests.


----------



## Tenser42 (Sep 11, 2005)

Erudite, meeting in Llork sounds like a good idea.  While my character will probably have to keep a low profile in Llork, I see no problem with that.


----------



## Erudite (Sep 12, 2005)

Sparrowhawk (changing the character name here), originally from Mistledale, ended up in Silverymoon, and made the journey to Llork, likely down through the High Forest, then down the Delimbiyr River valley.  Anyone likely to have joined him down on that leg of the trip, please let me know.  I agree, all four of them should meet up at the latest in Llork, again, with low profiles, Sparrowhawk included.

Let me know, so we can discuss the particulars.

(I'm almost done with my character sheet, probably by tomorrow)


----------



## Tenser42 (Sep 12, 2005)

Kelwan is from Citadel Adbar originally.  He has spent some time traveling and is going to end up in Loudwater (after coming from Waterdeep), then Llork.  So perhaps Loudwater would be a good place to meet, as joining up there would give some sense of security going through a Zhentish town, then the desert.

In Llork, Kelwan is trying to keep hidden the fact that he is an acolyte of a good member of the dwarven pantheon, so my original plan was for him to join a merchant caravan as a guard to cross Anauroch (he can pass for a guard because he's good with a battleaxe and wears armor and a shield).  Once crossed, he was going to desert the caravan (presumably heading somewhere he doesn't really want to go), and head to the Dalelands.

If that sounds good, let me know.  I'm open to anything else too if you have something else in mind


----------



## Krug (Sep 12, 2005)

Perhaps Liksa, the halfling, would also work as a cook/guard on a merchant caravan as well, the one that Kelwan was on, and arriving at Llork together with the dwarf.


----------



## Erudite (Sep 12, 2005)

Perhaps Kelwan met Sparrowhawk up near the Citadel Adbar/Silverymoon, and the two ended up in Loudwater, where they met up with Liksa.  Hmm?


----------



## Tenser42 (Sep 12, 2005)

That sounds like a plan.  So Sparrowhawk and Kelwan meet in Silverymoon, then head to Loudwater where they meet Liksa, and then continue on to Llork and the Dalelands.


----------



## Ironmaster (Sep 12, 2005)

*Let's finish this...*

I have characters from Krug (Halfling Rogue) and Tenser (Dwarf Cleric), plus Erudite (Human Wizard) is in the middle of modding his sheet.  Ferrix, you need to get me your character by tomorrow night.  Erudite, I need yours by tonight.


----------



## Ironmaster (Sep 13, 2005)

*Rogue's Gallery*

I am creating a thread in the Rogue's Gallery for your characters.  Please post them there, I will give them a final once over.  This thread will remain the OOC thread for this game, so save posts at the Rogue's Gallery for any character related stuff, while other OOC stuff can go here, including announcements about your participation (such as sickness, vacation, etc), the rules outside of character stuff, posting, which all goes here.


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 13, 2005)

E-mailed you Stor IronMaster... hopefully I'll flesh out the background a bit more with the other players, but I'm exhausted, so I'm turning in.


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 15, 2005)

Stor up in the RG, grumble.


----------



## Tenser42 (Sep 30, 2005)

Hey guys, just posting to ask IM a question.

At the moment, I'm just waiting to post after we find out what SH discovers with his _Detect Magic_, so my question to IM was this, would you like to have our posts sometimes list multiple possible actions based on the results of a previous post, for example my post could be:

[OOC: If SH discovers magic, do the following: ]
Kelwan eats an orc-burger and then passes out.

[OOC: If SH does not discover magic, do the following: ]
Kelwan does a happy dance.

/example

I'm thinking for some simple situations this might be a way to speed up play.  What do you think?

PS. I'm a complete newbie at PBP games, so if this has been tried and doesn't work, feel free to shoot this idea down


----------



## Ironmaster (Sep 30, 2005)

Tenser,  that is a fine idea, and I think that it has even happened in posting a time or two already.  It does eliminate speed bumps for relatively minor events.  You'll notice that I like to keep the game moving along.  Including plenty of description, non-verbal cues, and stuff like that also helps make posts more robust.

p.s., I'd like to see Kelwan do the happy dance _while_ eating an Orc-Burger (tm).

Erudite, I'll need to reply to you when I get back from work.  For some really strange reason, I keep all of my gaming stuff at home.  Odd...


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 30, 2005)

Gaming at work, how unprofessional 

I don't mind listing a series of actions to speed up play, especially if it will speed up play


----------



## Erudite (Oct 31, 2005)

Dear DM and Fellow Players,

My access to the Internet is going to be largely limited to my work time, rather than the time at home.  This means that my ability to participate in PbP is drastically affected.  I'm not sure how long this will last (most likely several months), and my work connection is s-l-o-w and infrequent.  Unfortunately this means that I _ must_ withdraw from the games I tried so hard to be in.  I apologize deeply for any inconvenience this creates for any of you.  I hope to be back at the EN World PbP forums sometime late winter or next spring.

Regards,
Erudite


----------

